
The Dart/Flutter Package Manager requires a Google Account to upload packages - captn3m0
https://dart.dev/tools/pub/cmd/pub-uploader
======
thosakwe
This isn't new, it's actually common knowledge - it's been this way for years,
since its actual inception.

------
captn3m0
Snippet from the page:

>Note that uploaders are identified by their Google accounts, so use a Gmail
or Google Apps email address for any new uploaders.

